# Field hunting geese/ducks. Any tips?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I was able to get permission from a guy for me and my friend to hunt a field that is CHOCK full of geese AND ducks*()*
This will virtually be my first field waterfowl hunt. we're going out tomorrow morning, gonna set up 18 goose shells and a handful of mallard full bodies.

Do you guys have any tips for hunting in a field? I am SUPER stoked for this.


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

How are you going to hide?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

The best advice I can give you is to take me with you, so i can show you proper decoy placement, and calling technique. :grin:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Its very simple. Be right were the birds want to be and be well hid. if the birds are in there that heavy then as long as you disappear they should suck right in as long as your on the X. 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Hide, hide, and shoot straight!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Billcollector said:


> The best advice I can give you is to take me with you, so i can show you proper decoy placement, and calling technique. :grin:


You can learn more from having Billcollector with you than reading any posts. You wont regret it and if the field is THAT good, one more guy wont hurt.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

What kind of field? Is it a feeding or roosting field (grain)? If its a field like I hunt that has water and they loaf around, sleepers and resters are key and trump full body feeders. I have drawn tons more geese in since matching my decs to how they use that field. I watch them land and in seconds they will all be laying. Match your decs to how they use the field to make it natural. Leave a good landing pocket and hide, hide, hide. Better to blend yourself in and have 6 decs than have 600 decs and you stand out like a sore thumb! Another thing, if they are comfortable in that field, only call enough to get their attention, easy to over call the geese.


----------



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

Billcollector said:


> The best advice I can give you is to take me with you, so i can show you proper decoy placement, and calling technique. :grin:


 If the field is that full of bird all you need to do in hide and keep still. 
I just laugh at all the BS about decoy and calling. It's all about the field.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you don't have a beard you need to grow one overnight. Also be sure to paint your face black.:mrgreen: 
I agree with silversurfer, it really is all about the field. Get a good hide and be set up where the geese have been, and I mean exactly where they have been.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

silversurfer said:


> If the field is that full of bird all you need to do in hide and keep still.
> I just laugh at all the BS about decoy and calling. It's all about the field.


It was a joke buddy. Have you ever said anything positive on any forum, ever?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Billcollector said:


> It was a joke buddy. Have you ever said anything positive on any forum, ever?


yeah outdoorser! what he ment to say was " take goosefreak! he'll show you call technique ".....JK BC.. no but really, if your on the X like that the most important thing you can do Is HIDE! HIDE! HIDE!!!!! if you think your well hidden HIDE some more, don't be spinning your head all around because you gotta be looking at the birds the whole time!! they'll see you! put your decoys out, and let them come as close as you can!! aim for their white cheek patch!!!!!!!!!!!!! stick on 1 goose until it is ON THE GROUND! and if they are coming in and just flat out change their rhythm of wing beat...KILL'EM. good luck to ya! best way to learn is through experience


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

UPDATE: well we had a blast this morning. Only ended up bagging one goose, all tho we dropped three and a duck, but they got up and flew off. Gonna hit the same place tomorrow:grin: We weren't on the "x" this morning, but I'm pretty sure we've figured it out now. Thanks for the help you guys, I'll post up pics tomorrow.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

If you plan on getting many hunts out this field you better rest it a couple days or you will most likely blow everything out for good by hunting it consecutive days in a row. 

Good luck to ya. 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> best way to learn is through experience


you can say that again! Take mental notes and learn as you go!



hamernhonkers said:


> If you plan on getting many hunts out this field you better rest it a couple days or you will most likely blow everything out for good by hunting it consecutive days in a row.


Amen Hammer!!!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Here are a couple pics. The goose was yesterday, today we only ended up with 3 mallards--the geese were shot at by some other guys and we never saw them again.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

hamernhonkers said:


> If you plan on getting many hunts out this field you better rest it a couple days or you will most likely blow everything out for good by hunting it consecutive days in a row.


Yeah thats what I thought, but there are quite a few other guys that keep hunting the field as well, so I figure I'll just have my fun while it lasts and before the other hunters scare em off.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Yeah thats what I thought, but there are quite a few other guys that keep hunting the field as well, so I figure I'll just have my fun while it lasts and before the other hunters scare em off.


I understand that. You have to evaluate each situation and make a call. Good to hear you had a good time!


----------

